# Importation d'un certificat



## gil210 (10 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Sur mon Mac book Pro, il m'est impossible d'importer un certificat pour un portail internet. Je m'explique : j'installe le certificat sur le bureau ou une clé USB et, au moment de l'importer dans le navigateur FireFox, cela devient impossible. 
J'affiche le certificat dans les Preferences de FF, lorsque je veux importer, je sélectionne le fichier (.p12, c'est un fichier PKCS12) et.rien ne se passe. Le fichier n'apparait pas..
Je pense que le fichier est bloqué par je ne sais quelle protection sur le Mac.
Quelqu'un a-t-il été confronté au problème ? Pourrait-on m'aider, j'en ai expressément besoin pour ma formation. Ce qui est inquiétant, les collègues en formation avec moi qui travaillent sur Mac n'ont eu aucun problème d'installation, alors, pourquoi moi ?????
Dernière précision, cela fonctionne sur mon Imac!!!!!!
Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Bonne journée et bonne semaine.
Gilbert


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2014)

gil210 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur mon Mac book Pro, il m'est impossible d'importer un certificat pour un portail internet.
> Gilbert


  issu de l'aide de firefox


> Si votre certificat n&#8217;est pas accepté
> 
> Si un certificat n&#8217;est pas accepté, cela peut signifier qu&#8217;il a expiré ou qu&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas valide pour l&#8217;utilisation à laquelle il s&#8217;applique. Par exemple, certains certificats peuvent être utilisés pour établir une connexion sécurisée à un serveur, mais pas pour signer un document.
> 
> ...


----------



## gil210 (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour et merci pascalformac pour ton aide.
J'ai suivi la procédure et obtenu le résultat escompté.....ou presque. Le certificat s'est enregistré sous safari mais il refuse de l'être sous Firefox..c'est un mystère.
L'essentiel est que cela fonctionne.
Merci encore et bonne journée
Gilbert


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2014)

gil210 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pascalformac pour ton aide.
> J'ai suivi la procédure et obtenu le résultat escompté.....ou presque. Le certificat s'est enregistré sous safari mais il refuse de l'être sous Firefox..c'est un mystère.
> L'essentiel est que cela fonctionne.
> Merci encore et bonne journée
> Gilbert


ca doit tenir à un ou deux détails
t'as testé ca?


> Pour remplacer les politiques de confiance, sélectionnez de nouveaux réglages de confiance dans les menus locaux.


menu du trousseau 
Fichier/ nouvelles preferences du certificat
(je serai prudent avant de le faire, ce serait bête d'etre  victime d'un hack , toujours possible , se rappeller la faille heartbleed qui impliquait entre autres des certificats  et une faille d'identification, et  beaucoup de sites n'ont pas pris de contre mesures laissant donc la porte ouverte au hack potentiel)

il est aussi possible que ce site -jamais nommé- utilise des certificats  variés ou pas très nets et ou que firefox et safari n'ont pas la même facon de les accepter


----------

